# primo vs masteron



## paolo584 (Feb 22, 2011)

which one is better? Im trying to figure out which one should i use on my next cycle.

Thanks


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have much experience with Primo aside from oral version 20 years ago. Masteron is a different story.  It's more of a volumizer than anything else I have used. Pumps can be painful if you use to much.  I can recall going up to 500 mg/w with 500 mg test/w and I would have painful pumps just walking 3 blocks. I think Primo is super clean with no sides and fairly anabolic if you can get the real deal.  Masteron is less expensive and easier to get and not as often faked.


----------



## GMO (Feb 22, 2011)

I have had experience with Primo and not Mast, but I love primo.  If it wasn't so expensive, I would run it often.  It is a wicked hardener and will build lean mass at the same time, especially when stacked with Test.  My fav cycle of all time is still a Test/Tren/Primo cycle I ran several years ago.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> I have had experience with Primo and not Mast, but I love primo.  If it wasn't so expensive, I would run it often.  It is a wicked hardener and will build lean mass at the same time, especially when stacked with Test.  My fav cycle of all time is still a Test/Tren/Primo cycle I ran several years ago.



Not to hijack this thread, everyone says:"If you can find real primo jump on it."
Well who's got the real sh1t? I deal with a sponsor from this board and from what I hear they are pretty trust worthy. PM ME AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK. Because I want a PRIMO/ANAVAR CYCLE for the summer.


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> I have had experience with Primo and not Mast, but I love primo. If it wasn't so expensive, I would run it often. It is a wicked hardener and will build lean mass at the same time, especially when stacked with Test. My fav cycle of all time is still a Test/Tren/Primo cycle I ran several years ago.


 
GMO, thats the cycle i want to do test/tren/primo . How many mg's where you pinning each week? I bet you got bad ass results from that cycle.


----------



## GMO (Feb 22, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> GMO, thats the cycle i want to do test/tren/primo . How many mg's where you pinning each week? I bet you got bad ass results from that cycle.



Wk 1-10 Test E 500mg/wk
Wk 1-10 Primo Depot 400mg/wk
Wk 1-8 Tren Ace 450mg/wk

Yes it was pretty ridiculous.  By BF was so low that I looked like a straight gorilla when I was done.  I netted a good 12lbs after PCT that I still have with me today.  HCG is a MUST with this cycle however as Tren shuts you down hard.  The only sides I had were insomnia and being pissed off most of the time.  Tren effects everyone differently, so you may want to start at a lower dose like 37.5md ED and work up from there if you aren't experiencing bad sides.  It is definitely not for the novice BB.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> GMO, thats the cycle i want to do test/tren/primo . How many mg's where you pinning each week? I bet you got bad ass results from that cycle.


 

Why would you run primo with tren?

Tren is SO strong you don't need primo.  Primo is used to retain LBM during a cutting phase where calories are limited, tren will do the same thing but better, burn body fat and increase strength.  Why use a coumound that does 1/3 of what another will do and costs twice as much (so I hear).


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll be using masteron for my next cycle. Trying to save tren for when the other stuff stops working. My buddy just finished an 8 week primo run, but he's a baseball player and not a bodybuilder by any means. He seemed to love it, but who knows if it was legit or not. 

I'm anxious to try the masteron because of it's volumizing effects. I understand it draws water into the muscle, but no standing water or edema. In other words, it makes you look more jacked than you really are lol.


----------



## GMO (Feb 22, 2011)

CT said:


> Why would you run primo with tren?
> 
> Tren is SO strong you don't need primo.  Primo is used to retain LBM during a cutting phase where calories are limited, tren will do the same thing but better, burn body fat and increase strength.  Why use a coumound that does 1/3 of what another will do and costs twice as much (so I hear).




I already had the primo, so I just included it in the cycle.  You are correct though, Tren is powerful enough on its own.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Masteron just helps put the fininshing touches on a very low BF athlete.  It really doesn't do much else.

It shouldn't even be used until someone is less than 8% BF.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> I already had the primo, so I just included it in the cycle. You are correct though, Tren is powerful enough on its own.


 

Yeah, that's different though.  You just threw in an extra.

I just think some guys are always trying to stack 4-5 different compounds at different times during a cycle, it's just overkill in my mind.......but to each their own.

The longer you're in this game the more basic your cycles become.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

Primo if you take enough of it...and its real.... and youre bill gates.

-T


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn is primo that expensive?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> Damn is primo that expensive?



If its real, yes.


----------



## GMO (Feb 22, 2011)

CT said:


> Yeah, that's different though.  You just threw in an extra.
> 
> I just think some guys are always trying to stack 4-5 different compounds at different times during a cycle, it's just overkill in my mind.......but to each their own.
> 
> The longer you're in this game the more basic your cycles become.




I agree...my next cycle is going to be the old school Test/Deca/D-bol.

Tried and true brotha!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 22, 2011)

With all the recent talk about primo... and the fact that I'm 1 1/2 weeks into a primo cycle now... I wonder if primo really is faked as much as it once was AND if it's fake on all the sponsors here.

Maybe I'm neive(which I'm usually not), but I find it hard to believe that companies with quality reputations like Naps and GP would be pushing fake primo.


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^ what does your cycle look like?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 22, 2011)

weeks 1-12 Primo @ 500mg/week
weeks 1-12 Test @ 250-500mg/week  

Started test at 250/week and will gradually increase as I assess gains vs sides


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 22, 2011)

^ cool bro. let me know how it goes im interested to see your results. Did you get your primo from naps?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 22, 2011)

yes, keep u posted


----------

